# ملف جميل في ال((machining)) ....مبسط ومدعم بالصور



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ده ملف pdfعن التشغيل (machining ) جميل ومبسط اتمني يعجبكم

http://www.nd.edu/~manufact/MPEM%20pdf_files/Ch08.pdf


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*




*​


----------



## grafidustrial (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 نوفمبر 2009)

grafidustrial قال:


> ملف رائع شكرا جزيلا


 

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكلر على الملف الجميل
وجزاكى اللة خيرا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## دايناميك (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## Eng/Ali (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## اسامة القاسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

"جزاكى الله خيرا مهندسه عبير " وكل عام وانتى بخير "


----------



## اسامة القاسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

"جزاكى الله خيرا مهندسه عبير " وكل عام وانتى بخير "


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور اخي علي كل هذا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (5 ديسمبر 2009)

_هو قلمي يكتب مايريديعبر عن راي وضعت له خطوطا حمراء لا يتجاوزها وليس المهم ان يرضي الناس الاهم ان يرضي ضميري_


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (11 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## مستريورك (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكورة 

وتسلم ايديكي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## م شريفة (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عبير
الملف شيق جدا ومفيد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*
اختي شريفه​


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باش مهندسه بس يا ريت حاجه في broaching machines


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (17 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## حمودة تو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*"جزاكى الله خيرا*


----------



## لقمان76 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا


----------



## tarrek (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورة والله يجزيك الف خير


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captain bibo (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mezohazoma (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراا باشمهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ظل الياسمين * (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الحقيقة موضوع مبسط ومفيد 
:56: شكرااااا كثيررررر​


----------



## عائشه احمد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (18 أكتوبر 2011)

100% وتمام التمام وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمراياد (20 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت الايادي


----------

